# B&N Reading App?



## dfieds10 (Jul 10, 2010)

I just purchased an iPad and I was wondering about the B&N app for reading.  I new to the app process.  If I download the B&N app, do I purchase books through the app straight to my iPad library?  The same with the Kindle app.  Do the books download directly to the iPad?  I love my Kindle, but having another place to go is always fun.  Thanks.

Deb.


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I have the nook app but I haven't used it.  If you buy a book via the Kindle app, you can read it on the iPad and you can read it on your kindle.  You can sync the two devices.  If you buy via the iPad, the book will show up in the archives on the kindle and vis versa.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I posted a problem about the B&N app recently, and I would like to repeat it so people are aware.... I was reading Infected by Scott Sigler on it on my iPad, and the chapters were out of order.... At about 120 pages in, the next few chapters were actually supposed to be at the end, which I didn't realize. It definitely seemed off; there were characters and situations that didn't make sense. I abandoned the book on the B&N app, and read it on my nook instead, and the chapters on the nook were in the correct order. Sadly, I already knew how the book was going to end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just read _The Hunger Games_ on the nook for iPad app, the chapters seemed to be in the right order.  I have a lot of freebies on the nook app, but THG is the first book I read on the app.

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you done with it already? I can send you the second book..... I am just about 20% in to the third book.....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, please.    I was going to let you know earlier today but I keep getting sidetracked by other threads here on KB.  

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll send it later this evening....

...as for Contagious, I think the reason that the chapters were screwed up was the graphic that was in between the "days" that were the section breaks. I'm sure this is an extremely rare occurrence, but it really ruined the reading experience for this novel.


----------

